# The Milwaukee Bucks have pondered the possibilities of sign-and-trade deals involving



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Portland and the pacers , who do you think will have the best offer to get him


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Portland and the pacers , who do you think will have the best offer to get him


Both teams are deep, so both could offer some talent in return for GP...

I guess it just depends on which players the Bucks would prefer...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I tend to believe GP would rather go to PTOWN then Indy.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I tend to believe GP would rather go to PTOWN then Indy.


Yep, he's a west coast boy...

I think he also went to the U of Oregon


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, he's a west coast boy...
> ...


Oregon State University.

barfo


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, he's a west coast boy...
> ...


Actually Payton went to Oregon State University.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Let's cut him some slack, guys. After all, Scinos *is* in New Zealand. University of Oregon, Oregon University, you say tomAto I say tomOto....

:grinning:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> Let's cut him some slack, guys. After all, Scinos *is* in New Zealand. University of Oregon, Oregon University, you say tomAto I say tomOto....
> 
> :grinning:


lol...OK, OK....

Hmm...but what is the difference ?

U of Oregon ? Oregon State U ?

Oregon is a state...but, the U of Oregon isn't the state university...arrgh  :upset: :curse:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> Let's cut him some slack, guys. After all, Scinos *is* in New Zealand. University of Oregon, Oregon University, you say tomAto I say tomOto....
> 
> :grinning:


You say Massey University, I say University of Christchurch...

Where in NZ are you, Scinos?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> You say Massey University, I say University of Christchurch...
> 
> Where in NZ are you, Scinos?


I'm in Rotorua 

It's pretty small...bout 70,000 people...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm in Rotorua
> ...


Ah, a steam-heated sonics fan...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> Ah, a steam-heated sonics fan...


LOL, yeah I guess you could say that.

I think your refering to the geysers/thermal activity ?...'cos I don't really live in a thermal area of town....Although, I guess the whole area is geothermic...

Oh, btw...Have you been to NZ/Rotorua ?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Unless the Pacers are able to do a sign and trade that includes Brad Miller I think we've got them beat. Can't imagine them putting together a deal better than Bonzi and Patterson.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ebott</b>!
> Unless the Pacers are able to do a sign and trade that includes Brad Miller I think we've got them beat. Can't imagine them putting together a deal better than Bonzi and Patterson.


I can't see the Pacers giving up Miller but, I really can't see parting Bonzi for GP, even straight up, myself. Sure Bonzi's a head case sometimes but he's also a lot younger than Payton. Remember the days when NVE was a headcase? Somewhere in there he grew up and wow! Speaking of, I wonder what it would take to pry him away from Dallas....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What if they just want to cut salary, and don't want anything back... do you think Payton would take the MLE over Miami's new-found wealth?

-Petey


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> I can't see the Pacers giving up Miller but, I really can't see parting Bonzi for GP, even straight up, myself. Sure Bonzi's a head case sometimes but he's also a lot younger than Payton. Remember the days when NVE was a headcase? Somewhere in there he grew up and wow!


Yeah, maybe Bonzi will grow up someday...Although, if he takes after Sheed, you might be waiting a while....:whatever:

I think sonewhere inside Bonzi is some incredible talent, His 45 pts vs. Dallas was a truly great performance...he was really in the 'zone'. If he can focus more and maybe smoke less drugs, he could be a great player.



> Speaking of, I wonder what it would take to pry him away from Dallas....


Dallas needs a tough low post scorer/defender....I think you know who he is...but, would you be willing to give him up ? I don't think so....


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> Dallas needs a tough low post scorer/defender....I think you know who he is...but, would you be willing to give him up ? I don't think so....


Hmm....assuming you're referring to someone on the Blazer roster, I'm really not sure who you might mean. Likely candidates:

'Sheed -- tough low post defender but not what I'd call a tough low post scorer;

Z-Bo -- I'd call him a tough low post scorer but not really much of a defender at all yet;

Davis -- he's a tough low post defender but his scoring days seem to be behind him.

And for NVE, I'd very seriously consider parting with any one of those three, though there might need to be some other pieces involved both for salary balance and for both sides to feel the trade fair. But yeah, I'd be willing to give up rather a lot for NVE. And, I'm willing to bet Nellie would like for Patterson to be one of the pieces included....I smell a potential deal here. :grinning:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> I smell a potential deal here. :grinning:


Oooh, time to go to realGM...:groucho:

Salaries:
Nick Van Exel $11,061,234 

PDX guys...

Rasheed Wallace $14,926,166 
Dale Davis $8,055,000 
Zach Randolph $1,095,720 
Ruben Patterson $4,991,800 

Hmm...Davis+Patterson would work...

Zach is tough to trade, you would need a major filler.

If it's Sheed, you need a filler from Dallas' side...They would probably try and throw in Eschmeyer :sour:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Problems...*

Grrr...Some of these deals are tough...

I thought Sheed for Van Exel + Najera...But, it doesn't work due to a 'BYC' contract :no:

Davis + Patterson doesn't work either...

This one works, but I don't know if Dallas would like it.... 

Portland trades: PF Dale Davis (7.4 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 29.3 minutes) 
PG Jeff McInnis (5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 17.5 minutes) 
Portland receives: PG Nick Van Exel (12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.3 apg in 27.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -0.7 ppg, -5.6 rpg, and +0.8 apg. 

Dallas trades: PG Nick Van Exel (12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.3 apg in 27.8 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Dale Davis (7.4 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 78 games) 
PG Jeff McInnis (5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 75 games) 
Change in team outlook: +0.7 ppg, +5.6 rpg, and -0.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice work, Scinos. Here's something else to play with, if you're feeling inclined -- how about getting LaFrentz in the mix somehow? That'd make losing Davis a bit less painful in that 'Frentz could become the Blazers' starting center. Also, his shooting would help Portland more than Dallas (in that Portland is more in need of shooters). Something along the lines of:


Dallas trades: C Evan Eschmeyer	(1.0 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 7.9 minutes)
C Raef LaFrentz	(9.3 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 23.4 minutes)
PG Nick Van Exel	(12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.3 apg in 27.8 minutes)
Dallas receives: PG Jeff McInnis	(5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 17.5 minutes)
SF Ruben Patterson	(8.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 21.2 minutes)
PF Dale Davis	(7.4 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 29.3 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -1.3 ppg, +2.5 rpg, and -0.7 apg.

Portland trades: PG Jeff McInnis	(5.8 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 2.3 apg in 17.5 minutes)
SF Ruben Patterson	(8.3 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 21.2 minutes)
PF Dale Davis	(7.4 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.2 apg in 29.3 minutes)
Portland receives: C Evan Eschmeyer	(1.0 ppg, 1.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17 games)
C Raef LaFrentz	(9.3 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 69 games)
PG Nick Van Exel	(12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.3 apg in 73 games) 

Sadly it wasn't accepted. I know the whole BYC thing's a mess but rumor has it that that piece is more flexible than Real GM lets it be. Anyway, I'd seriously consider that trade from both perspectives, I think, if it could go through.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> lol...OK, OK....
> ...


the difference:

University of Oregon is in Eugene, Oregon State is in Corvallis. Oregon State is more of a conservative school by nature, and more into agriculture. They started out as a (I think) Oregon State College (? Anyone?) and were the Aggies and Orangmen before they were the Beavers (the state animal and symbol). Their football team sucked for years, but now is back as one of the better teams in the conference. Their basketball team, at one time, was one of the winningest teams in the NCAA. They were one of a select few teams who had 1500 or more victories (up until recently). Some decent to great NBA players have come out of OSU (Payton, Brent Barry, Lester Conner, and others). 

U of O? It's full of hippies, yippies, pot smokers, drunks, football fans who make UW football fans seem civil (and smart) and a bunch of people who put way too much stock into what college they went to.. Terrell Branden and um...Stan Love (?) Steve Jones are about the only players I can think of right off the top of my head. other than that, no one who didn't go to UO gives a flying leap about it.

Thats the difference.

BTW, you never want to confuse the two colleges around graduates of either one.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Rasheed to Dallas for anything other than a deal involving Dirk won't happen. In other words: it won't happen.

Remember, the Mavs got NVE and LaFrentz for Juwan Howard, who had a Kemp-like contract with a couple years remaining. Wallace is a significantly better player than Juwan, his contract is more manageable (and shorter) and Raef has been signed to a ludicrous contract in the mean time.

Ed O.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> the difference:
> 
> University of Oregon is in Eugene, Oregon State is in Corvallis. Oregon State is more of a conservative school by nature, and more into agriculture. They started out as a (I think) Oregon State College (? Anyone?) and were the Aggies and Orangmen before they were the Beavers (the state animal and symbol). Their football team sucked for years, but now is back as one of the better teams in the conference. Their basketball team, at one time, was one of the winningest teams in the NCAA. They were one of a select few teams who had 1500 or more victories (up until recently). Some decent to great NBA players have come out of OSU (Payton, Brent Barry, Lester Conner, and others).
> ...


OK, thanks for clearing that up...

LMAO...Hippies, yippies, pot smokers, drunks. I'm thinking you went to Oregon State ?...and U of O was a rival ?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> I think sonewhere inside Bonzi is some incredible talent, His 45 pts vs. Dallas was a truly great performance...he was really in the 'zone'. If he can focus more and maybe smoke less drugs, he could be a great player.


FYI -Bonzi has never had a drug related incident, but perhaps as a Sonics fan, just being on Portland is enough for you to assume so...

STOMP


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Damon + $3 mill cash is a decent deal for the Bucks for Payton. Bucks need a PG. TJ ford will get baptised by fire if they do not pick one up. 

Goodwin gets his players moved to greener pastures...

but I think Milwaukee willl just take the salary dropa nd let payton sign somewhere for the $$


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, thanks for clearing that up...
> ...


Nope, I'm a PSU viking. (Not to be confused with a U of Portland Pilot). I just grew up a Beaver fan. I'm a I-5 Alum of OSU.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Well if Gary and his agent aren't playing around, the Bucks will be without a point guard, unless they plan to have TJ Ford start immediately... lottery?

They also have a glut of swing players and no starting center. They traded Johnson away, and Joe Smith and Anthony Mason are considerably undersized.

So how about...

Damon + Dale Davis = Payton + Tim Thomas

That clears up room for Michael Redd and Desmond Mason to start together, which looks to be a great shooter/slasher combo...

Milwaukie's lineup:

Damon/TJ
Redd/??
Mason/Kukoc
Smith/Kukoc
DD/Pryzbilla

Then (giving Stomp due credit), the Blazers could pick up PJ Brown for the MLE, looking something like...

Payton/McInnis
Bonzi/DA/Q
Thomas/Patterson/Outlaw
Randolph/Brown
Sheed/Brown/BB

Not the roster you would necessarily end the offseason with, but an improved, sensical version.

I'd work another trade involving either Bonzi or Da and Ruben for a gamer of a SF to start, and then bring Thomas off the bench as a 6th man. I know he can play the 3 and 4, can he play the 2?

Payton/McInnis
DA/Thomas/Q
Gamer/Thomas/Outlaw
Randolph/Brown
Sheed/Brown/BB


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

What SF could we get for Wells+Patterson??

Ill make a thread about this in the trade board....


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> FYI -Bonzi has never had a drug related incident, but perhaps as a Sonics fan, just being on Portland is enough for you to assume so...
> ...


I read on this board earlier from a guy 'that knew' the Blazers and he claimed that Bonzi did...so that's where I got it from. Maybe I shouldn't have taken his word, but... Just because he hasn't been caught and charged with a 'drug related incident' doesn't mean that he doesn't do drugs...And he is tight with Sheed so hmmm...:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I tend to believe GP would rather go to PTOWN then Indy.


But he'd rather go to L.A. than Portland or Indiana! :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I hope he goes to LA. I don't want to give up any of our young core for him (Zach,Q) which the bucks would most likely ask for. So, I can care less if he goes to LA..


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> Just because he hasn't been caught and charged with a 'drug related incident' doesn't mean that he doesn't do drugs...


Good point. We should also assume Ray Allen is a druggie. Just because he hasn't been caught with drugs doesn't mean he doesn't do drugs.

In fact, let's just assume it about all the Supersonics, for the same reason.  Now..why do you continue to support such a drugged-out team? Oh yeah, plus the Supersonics are all murderers (just because they haven't been caught murdering anyone, doesn't mean they haven't murdered anyone, you know).


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Do you think that Damon being busted helps or hurts our chances of getting GP? On the one hand GP will know that he will not have to worry about another PG complaining that he really deserves the court time, and there will be less speculation about who runs the team. It would be GP and to a lesser note cheeks. On the other hand this just reinforces that fact that the blazers are in a heap of trouble as a team, and that there are real motivation issues at PDX. I hope it would make GP more likly to come to portland.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I think if the Blazers are challenged on Damon's suspension they will drag it out in court and fight it. I think a mediation may pooibly occur where Damon has his contract bought out for a very reduced sum.

The quicker the better. With free agent money available on July 16th... he can recoop money by signing with another team. He may reduce his money now, but gain it back by going with another team.

The Blazers reduce there payroll, pay less tax, and move on with life without Damon... its a win win scenario...


If Goodwin, Damon and GP's agent can see the writing on the wall. He gets a sign and trade with Damon and Milwaukee for GP. Goodwin keep shis money, and gets more with increaed amount with GP.

Damon and GP remain on different teams. Making each happy. Milwaukee gets compensation, maybe a 2nd round pick or cash to help out with Damon's money.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Good point. We should also assume Ray Allen is a druggie. Just because he hasn't been caught with drugs doesn't mean he doesn't do drugs.
> 
> In fact, let's just assume it about all the Supersonics, for the same reason.  Now..why do you continue to support such a drugged-out team? Oh yeah, plus the Supersonics are all murderers (just because they haven't been caught murdering anyone, doesn't mean they haven't murdered anyone, you know).


 

This is just pointless....

OK, fine...Bonzi is innocent, he and Sheed play scrabble together, they would never think of doing such a thing...:angel:

I don't know why you brought the Sonics into this...We arn't the team with the off-court problems....:no:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> I don't know why you brought the Sonics into this...We arn't the team with the off-court problems....:no:


Really? How's Joe Forte doing?

Which team was Ruben Patterson on when he became a registered sex offender? Was it a different Ansu Sesay than the one on the Sonics who was arrested for possession of 2.6 grams of marijuana on September 16 1999?

Ed O.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's hardly pointless. You can say about any player, just because he hasn't been caught doesn't mean he doesn't do it.

Randomly attacking members of the Blazers who *haven't* done anything just because you want to play up the "Jail Blazer" image as much as you can, won't fly.



> I don't know why you brought the Sonics into this...We arn't the team with the off-court problems....:no:


I don't know why you brought Wells into this. He isn't a player with off-court problems.

The Blazers are also the only sports franchise ever to win a national award for being community-minded and they've won three of the NBA Sportsmanship Awards in the last six years or so. So you should probably keep that in mind, too. The Sonics aren't the team with off-court problems (right now), nor are they the team with the good guys. The Blazers can justly be labelled with both.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> I read on this board earlier from a guy 'that knew' the Blazers and he claimed that Bonzi did...so that's where I got it from. Maybe I shouldn't have taken his word, but... Just because he hasn't been caught and charged with a 'drug related incident' doesn't mean that he doesn't do drugs...And he is tight with Sheed so hmmm...:no:


I'm good friends with lesbians, ultra-marathoners, and a couple of alcoholics, but believe it or not I'm none of the above (especially on the lesbian count since I'm a guy).

In the Damon/Sheed midnight run down I-5, according to the police report, less then a gram was seized. I doubt two multi-millionairs went in on a sub 15 dollar bag. While everyone in the car was charged for it being in the car (which was Damon's), obviously not everyone was puffing or they wouldn't have been allowed to proceed south. Now maybe Wallace smoked, maybe not, maybe he was doing all the smoking because Damon double dogg dared him to, but I at least give the players credit in this incident for having a designated driver keeping them and the general public safe. In light of Damon's recent 3rd bust, and it being his car, I know who I would guess was holding...

I'm not conveniently making this up...I have a friend that claims to have "pulled bongs" with Ray Allen multiple times while at UCONN, and I've seen pictures of them together (party pix- no smoking going on). I really don't care but none the less, now you have exactly the same amount of proof that Ray is a stoner as Bonzi (none).

BTW, Ray is one of my favorite players in the league. Even though GP is probably my all time fav, I thought the Sonics pulled a major coup in acquiring him and his reasonable deal at the end of GP's career. Besides his obvious prowess from the outside, one of my favorite tidbits about him was that when the new CBA came into place, he fired his agent (I believe agents usually recieve between 5-10% of their clients contract) and hired a lawyer (who worked for an hourly rate). Then he personally went to the Bucks management and told them he would only resign at a max rate, and let the lawyer and the management hammer out the details. Because he's a big enough boy to handle his own business, he saved himself hundreds of thousands of dollars. Thats smart.

STOMP


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? How's Joe Forte doing?
> ...


Patterson, yes...But, we got rid of him. The Blazers Picked up Patterson, knowing that he was a sex offender ?

Sesay wasn't a Sonic until '02. I think he was a Maverick at the time...

Joe Forte was only taken on board to get rid of Vin Baker...Would you have rather kept Baker and cancelled the trade ?


OK, OK...I shouldn't of accused Bonzi of drugs. I was mainly trying to say what a great talent he is (if you read the original post)...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> Good point. We should also assume Ray Allen is a druggie. Just because he hasn't been caught with drugs doesn't mean he doesn't do drugs.
> ...


Classic!:laugh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Patterson, yes...But, we got rid of him. The Blazers Picked up Patterson, knowing that he was a sex offender ?
> ...


and they picked him up knowing he was a pot head?


> Joe Forte was only taken on board to get rid of Vin Baker...Would you have rather kept Baker and cancelled the trade ?
> 
> OK, OK...I shouldn't of accused Bonzi of drugs. I was mainly trying to say what a great talent he is (if you read the original post)...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

I think the bucks organisation will play this one out smart. Tim thomas has 3 years left on his contract, no way will this guy get the same amount of money then. 

If they cant keep gary, they will want a veteran point guard in return and someone to help out with their rebounding. Im guessing they will get someone like damon so that when both thomas' and damons salaries run out, caffy will be off the books too and they should be able to sign a big free agent. 

Vet point guard because i dont expect TJ Ford to come into his first year and lead the bucks offensive sets. I can see something along the likes of a sign and trade payton for miller and tinsley they may throw in thomas as well if they dont plan on re-signing him. i think they will re sign him. 

With a good pick next year they can draft a decent project center. Not sure on their chances of landing brad miller. But miller and tinsley are what this team needs, role players who will fit in with thier future stars (who ever they are). Tank the season bucks get a good pick!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> and they picked him up knowing he was a pot head?


Hey, Sesay did his punishment. He was sent down to the NBDL and he had to play there for a couple of seasons...I think that he got a shot of reality with this, and I don't think he wants to go back there again, which is where he would go if he ever did it again.

Besides...Sesay and Forte are hardly the core of the Supersonics franchise. And the Ray Allen thing ?...He may well of tried weed at college, a lot of people do. 

The difference is, that Ray Allen has grown up since college, the Blazers problem makers, Sheed, Damon have not....


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> The difference is, that Ray Allen has grown up since college, the Blazers problem makers, Sheed, Damon have not....


Guess you missed my whole point about the people you hang out with not necessarily being the same as you...:sigh: 

BTW, do you enjoy any fly fishing down there in workman's paradise? I hear it's tops.

STOMP


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> ....I can see something along the likes of a sign and trade payton for miller and tinsley they may throw in thomas as well if they dont plan on re-signing him. i think they will re sign him.



It has been said by his agent Goodwin... that GP is only interested now in three teams...

LA, Miami, and Portland.... not Milwaukee or Indiana

Plus in a sign and trade scenario, the team where Payton goes to, is determined by GP, not Milwaukee


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> BTW, do you enjoy any fly fishing down there in workman's paradise? I hear it's tops.
> 
> STOMP


This is OT...but, what the heck...

Yeah, I go somethimes. There are a lot of good streams and about 11 lakes in the Rotorua area, so there is no shortage of places to go trout fishing. A guy I know is a guide here, and he gets lots of U.S tourists coming out here just for the fly-fishing...There are some really good places to go in the South Island too .


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> ...and [the Blazers have had players who] won three of the NBA Sportsmanship Awards in the last six years or so.


I should correct myself. It was the Citizenship Award I meant, not the Sportsmanship award.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Smith, Dudley and ?? 

Brian Grant?


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

_*runbmg, you were warned once. Do not making disparaging or insulting comments about Blazer fans (or any fans) in this forum. If you want to make them somewhere else, go ahead. But they're not allowed here.~Hap*_


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> _*runbmg, you were warned once. Do not making disparaging or insulting comments about Blazer fans (or any fans) in this forum. If you want to make them somewhere else, go ahead. But they're not allowed here.~Hap*_


Errm....The first part might have been insulting, but the main part of that comment looked to be alright...I just saw about the Patterson rape and a few other incidents, that didn't involve Blazer fans....?


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

I'm a Martyr.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> I'm a Martyr.


i was friends with a kid named marty. 

is that the same?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Smith, Dudley and ??
> 
> Brian Grant?


BriGrant, indeed.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> i was friends with a kid named marty.
> ...


What is your problem Hap?

All I did was defend the Sonics Management, and mention that they dropped Patterson after he was accused of rape, and that the Blazers picked him up asap. So is this okay to do over at the Sonics forum? Yet, not at the Blazers one? Am I trolling again? 


I don't care if you're freinds with Marty. Great job ruining yet another post.
:hurl: :topic:


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

> Smith, Dudley and ??


The Blazers winners of the J. Walter Citizenship award were Porter in 1993, Duds in 96 and Grant in 99. Smith won it in 98 while with Atlanta.

and to be more specific about that national award they won for community service....it was in 1999 (I had said it was 2000)...the Award For Excellence in Corporate Community Service given by the Points of Light Foundation in Washington DC. More info can be found at this link: 

http://www.pointsoflight.org/awards/CorpWinnerDetails.cfm?ID=68

It's too bad these bumb as a bag of hammers players have so tarnished the reputation of this franchise.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> What is your problem Hap?
> ...


you actually called Blazer fans "retarded"...what am I supposed to do? 



> I don't care if you're freinds with Marty. Great job ruining yet another post.
> :hurl: :topic:


do you not understand humor?


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> you actually called Blazer fans "retarded"...what am I supposed to do?
> ...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> Do you? If you don't think the Blazers are the laughing stock of pro sports then you obviously don't.


How long do we have to read drek like this (in just about every thread) before a suspension or something takes place?

With this type of post, there's simply nothing to respond to except to pump one's fist and say, "Right on!" or to get mad and use the "You suck" approach.

It seems obvious that baiting is taking place, and (other than for those who care about post counts) nothing good can come out of it, IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

Wow. And once again, I read 4 pages of a thread and see it deteriorate into garbage.

Very nice.

Most of us at the Blazer forum are reasonably up to date on the team's actions and don't need to be reminded about their shortfalls - regardless of how we each decide to value them.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Dittos from me. The forum is getting out of hand today on multiple threads.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> The forum is getting out of hand today on multiple threads.


I think everyone is getting bored with the lack of news/action on the free agent market...

So all the posts that start out legit, are turning to just a bunch of haters exchanging posts...:whatever: :no: :nonono:

We just need some positive news like a trade or a FA clue instead of all the negative news about crimes that bball players are getting up to...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> Dittos from me. The forum is getting out of hand today on multiple threads.


Same here. We've got a poster begging for attention, in the same sense that Damon was begging for it in the airport. Both need to be sent off for a few weeks of rehab.

barfo


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Well POR could do a deal with MIL like

Thomas, Caffey
for
Damon, Sabas, and Q (or future 1st)

Damon has 2yrs left at big $$$
Thomas has 3
Sabas is $8mil off the cap THIS year, Caffey $$$ off cap a year later, or you could sub Payton here in a S&T starting at $8 mil, Throw in Q or future 1st (prefferable) and this would keep MIL under the cap, a directive from Kohl, and give them LOADS of cap space the year after next with Damon, Caffey (if still there), A.Mason and Kukoc (after this year) ALL off the books. Hmmm....


----------

